# Under hood insulation 1966 tri power



## Tom Tom (11 mo ago)

Finished the tri power in my 1966 and the insulation under the hood is rubbing the breathers pretty hard. What has anyone else done to correct this or am I the only one?


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

On past cars, I always removed the hood insulation and put a nice paint job on the underside of hood, looks cleaner and less chance of rust or mice showing up.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

What pad are you using, the OE molded style or the fluffy flat type?
The spun non-molded pads are notorious for rubbing on the air breathers as well as shedding all over the engine bay.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Duff said:


> On past cars, I always removed the hood insulation and put a nice paint job on the underside of hood, looks cleaner and less chance of rust or mice showing up.


This is what I've done in the 40+ years of driving these cars. Got tired of sucking insulation into the air cleaners. Plus, the pads trap dirt and moisture and can't really be cleaned. IMO, the car is better off without a pad. Have never had paint issues either. (from perceived engine heat)


----------



## Tom Tom (11 mo ago)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> What pad are you using, the OE molded style or the fluffy flat type?
> The spun non-molded pads are notorious for rubbing on the air breathers as well as shedding all over the engine bay.
> 
> View attachment 155988
> ...


----------



## Tom Tom (11 mo ago)

Tom Tom said:


> It’s the fluffy stuff. I cut it some and need to get some more insulation clips and see how that goes. The paint underneath the hood is great so I can remove it if needed I think.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Yea, IMO that's not worth the effort. I think you would be far better off without it rather than using/cutting it in that manner.
Once you cut it, it likely now flutters while driving making it worse and I don't think there are enough factory clip holes to hold it 

The OE-style pads were all molded regardless of carbs and are just a tad thinner.
But with the compressed section in the middle help with breather clearance.
The problem is the cost plus price to ship them is high due to it being a molded piece and not folded.


----------



## Tom Tom (11 mo ago)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Yea, IMO that's not worth the effort. I think you would be far better off without it rather than using/cutting it in that manner.
> Once you cut it, it likely now flutters while driving making it worse and I don't think there are enough factory clip holes to hold it
> 
> The OE-style pads were all molded regardless of carbs and are just a tad thinner.
> ...


I will remove it the evening and see what we look like. Thanks for the input 👍


----------



## Tom Tom (11 mo ago)

Tom Tom said:


> I will remove it the evening and see what we look like. Thanks for the input 👍


Definitely looks better without the insulation with the hole in it


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

AGREE!


----------

